# New to me HS624



## Capetom (Jun 13, 2021)

After much reading on here, I finally picked up a HS624 today, just on time for summer. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site.
Well.......your good for those summer storms now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very nice. looks barely used. That is a 1991-2 by the way going by the fat knob on the hydro stick. 30 year old machine like this is better than the new ones in my opinion.
I have a wheeled 624 that works/blows as well as any 928. 

This would go for around 700-800 now around here and 9-1200 in winter. but with the shortage of new machines they may go even higher in 3-6 months.


----------



## Capetom (Jun 13, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> very nice. looks barely used. That is a 1991-2 by the way going by the fat knob on the hydro stick. 30 year old machine like this is better than the new ones in my opinion.
> I have a wheeled 624 that works/blows as well as any 928.
> 
> This would go for around 700-800 now around here and 9-1200 in winter. but with the shortage of new machines they may go even higher in 3-6 months.


Thanks for the year info. I paid $1000 CDN and am happy with that, it is a one owner machine and very well cared for as you can tell. Used 724s are in the 1700-2500 range. Used Hondas sell very quickly here if reasonably priced, I think the first week of real warm weather distracted people and I was able to grab this one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Capetom said:


> Thanks for the year info. I paid $1000 CDN and am happy with that, it is a one owner machine and very well cared for as you can tell. Used 724s are in the 1700-2500 range. Used Hondas sell very quickly here if reasonably priced, I think the first week of real warm weather distracted people and I was able to grab this one.


I'm not ezaggerating that this machine can last another 30 years or more. Also you can have it for 10 years or more and sell it for more than what you paid for......easily.
That's why Honda snowblowers are the only blower I work on.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Another new member here, and you beat me to that machine. At least it appears to be the case. Listed on Kijiji in Truro, NS? It popped up on my radar, but with Covid travel restrictions I could not get over from PEI.

I am a long term lurker, but your post prompted me to join. It must be bad when you recognize a snowblower from the photo.


----------



## Capetom (Jun 13, 2021)

Caper63 said:


> Another new member here, and you beat me to that machine. At least it appears to be the case. Listed on Kijiji in Truro, NS? It popped up on my radar, but with Covid travel restrictions I could not get over from PEI.
> 
> I am a long term lurker, but your post prompted me to join. It must be bad when you recognize a snowblower from the photo.


That's the one, small world when you are hunting for a Honda! I missed a couple on mainland NS when we weren't allowed to travel in May so I feel your pain. Good luck, looks like the travel restrictions will be lifted soon so hopefully you can track one down.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Capetom said:


> That's the one, small world when you are hunting for a Honda! I missed a couple on mainland NS when we weren't allowed to travel in May so I feel your pain. Good luck, looks like the travel restrictions will be lifted soon so hopefully you can track one down.


I have a Nice Honda HS724 if you wanna travel to California. haha


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard Caper, glad to have you here.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Capetom said:


> After much reading on here, I finally picked up a HS624 today, just on time for summer. Thanks for all the info.
> View attachment 179269


so what work, if any, is needed on that machine? It looks to be in great condition.


----------



## Capetom (Jun 13, 2021)

paulm12 said:


> so what work, if any, is needed on that machine? It looks to be in great condition.


Hopefully none, other than storage prep for the summer. It was very well maintained and looks to be ready to go, I only drove it on and off the truck so far but all looks good.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Capetom said:


> Hopefully none, other than storage prep for the summer. It was very well maintained and looks to be ready to go, I only drove it on and off the truck so far but all looks good.


be a good idea to do a general service. you may or may not find something. a good general inspection takes about 15-20 minutes. The main thing is to test all general operations. I also take belt cover off to check belts . tug on impeller to test impeller bearing. all cables . adjustments . look in tank for dirt/rust/jelly on bottom or water. stuff like that. I do that when someone brings over a Honda for service to give an accurate estimate. I always shut off gas and run it until stalls for storage. and change oil in late fall. 

looks like an excellent machine as said before . good luck.


----------



## Capetom (Jun 13, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> be a good idea to do a general service. you may or may not find something. a good general inspection takes about 15-20 minutes. The main thing is to test all general operations. I also take belt cover off to check belts . tug on impeller to test impeller bearing. all cables . adjustments . look in tank for dirt/rust/jelly on bottom or water. stuff like that. I do that when someone brings over a Honda for service to give an accurate estimate. I always shut off gas and run it until stalls for storage. and change oil in late fall.
> 
> looks like an excellent machine as said before . good luck.


Thanks for all that, I will definitely give it a good look over. I downloaded the owners manual and will pick up a service manual too. The previous owner gave me some service history which helps.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I have a Nice Honda HS724 if you wanna travel to California. haha
> View attachment 179362


This sold fast and I also got a HS55 in Trade in decent shape. The buyer just wanted something bigger.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Your 624 looks to be in great shape and a decent price too. In the winter a used 624 in this condition, goes for a grand easy in BC. I’m still kicking myself for waiting too long on a used 928 that was in mint condition last winter.


----------

